# Unconventional Crushes



## Madison_Rose

Ok, so lots of people fancy the conventionally beautiful, like Johhny Depp or Olivia Wilde. And yes, they're lovely. But there are lots of adorable, less conventional people to crush on - who do you fancy who's not a conventional beauty?

My unconventional crush is actor David Mitchell - I don't care if he's kinda tubby - he's got the loveliest dark eyes, and he's so funny!









<3


----------



## ostorozhno

Most of the people I like aren't very attractive by societal standards, but their personalities make them beautifu to mel; e.g. Roman Bilyk or Geoffroy Dreux.


----------



## lastofthekews

-


----------



## tutliputli

Mmm... Ed Byrne. Nerdily attractive.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

Hans Landa


----------



## shadowmask

Ricki Lake. I always thought she was cute.


----------



## Witan

Gemma, from LG15. I liked her at the beginning. I fell in love with her after the revelation in the "Tough Cookies" episode. :mushy


----------



## matty

Witan said:


> Gemma, from LG15. I liked her at the beginning. I fell in love with her after the revelation in the "Tough Cookies" episode. :mushy


 Whats unconventional about her?


----------



## Witan

matty said:


> Whats unconventional about her?


She's not what you tend to think of when you think of a "hottie", but she is attractive in her own way.


----------



## Havalina

Drew Carey


----------



## mrbojangles

shadowmask said:


> Ricki Lake. I always thought she was cute.


ditto.


----------



## pita

Both.


----------



## izzy

Adrien Brody


----------



## illlaymedown

said this in a previous thread I believe, but a lot of my weird crushes are video game characters(wonder if anybody can guess who's mah fav. :roll) but as for real life it's Sam Neill. I think he's hot and even though Jurassic Park is awesome, I watched it multiple times for him :heart


----------



## lastofthekews

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Hans Landa


Hans Landa makes Inglourious Basterds. I love how the character is played.


----------



## matty

Witan said:


> She's not what you tend to think of when you think of a "hottie", but she is attractive in her own way.


 Looks pretty hot there.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

lastofthekews said:


> Hans Landa makes Inglourious Basterds. I love how the character is played.


I would definitely attendez la creme with him.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen

oh and, Sarkozy. I get a lot of flak for that one.


----------



## Toad Licker

Neytiri (From Avatar)


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Toad Licker said:


> Neytiri (From Avatar)


Not unusual for me. :wink

I really want to see that movie already. :mum


----------



## Smitten

Joaquim Phoenix, Patrick Wolf, Conor Oberst


----------



## lonelygirl88

Joaquin Phoenix is hot- that's not unconventional


----------



## magdalena23

Benicio Del Toro









Bruce Lee


----------



## Smitten

magdalena23 said:


> Benicio Del Toro


i second that


----------



## IcoRules

Ron Perlman










Dominique Pinon


----------



## RealitySandwiches

Dylan









Ginsberg(right)


----------



## Indigo Flow

mickey rourke  lol

and there's lots more but i won't post them lol


----------



## LostinReverie

Adam Savage


----------



## miminka

Alright I'll confess... *Groucho Marx* for the longest time.



... which lead to a succession of crushes on vague Groucho look-alikes. Like this fellow named Sergio who does Sergio's White Hot Top 5 on Current TV. Which I used to watch religiously. His jokes are pretty painful to listen to for the most part but I feel guilty if I don't laugh at them...


----------



## delirium

Dana Stevens, Slate's movie critic. Women who have a way with words are hot.


----------



## lyricalillusions

Like someone else said, the Na'vi, Neytiri.

The "Supernanny" Jo Frost









I have a slight crush on Ani DiFranco, though I mainly just admire her as a person:









& I'm sure I'll think of more as soon as I submit this reply lol


----------



## Toad Licker

^ I like Ani Difranco's smile along with her hair styles at least most of them that is.


----------



## Kezia

Giovanni Ribisi in just about every role...


----------



## quiet0lady

Smitten said:


> Joaquim Phoenix, Patrick Wolf, Conor Oberst


I agree, Joaquin Phoenix (both before and after beard) and Conor Oberst are _definitely_ crush-worthy.

I'm also gonna have to say Danny McBride, probably unconventional by most standards, after seeing one of his interviews awhile back I sorta fell in love. He seems like such a fun, easygoing dude to hang out with.


----------



## bezoomny

Jay Baruchel


----------



## Kwinnky

Sara Rue










No matter what her shape


----------



## LostinReverie

Kezia said:


> Giovanni Ribisi in just about every role...


:ditto

Also, Steve Zahn










and Josh Gates


----------



## solasum

I don't know if anyone's mentioned Seth Rogen yet. _Nice._


----------



## thewall

Keith Richards <333








He makes rotten teeth look damn good.


----------



## quiet0lady

solasum said:


> I don't know if anyone's mentioned Seth Rogen yet. _Nice._


For sure :yes

I'm thinking all my celebrity crushes probably fall into the unconventional category.


----------



## tutliputli

Julian Rhind Tutt. I'm in love with him as Mac in Green Wing. I wouldn't say he was unconventionally good looking but I think others probably would.


----------



## C 13

quiet0lady said:


> For sure :yes
> 
> I'm thinking all my celebrity crushes probably fall into the unconventional category.


Hahaha, I don't think I have any conventional crushes either... Then again, what is 'conventional'? :b


----------



## starblob

Frank Woodley.










Carl Barron.










Bernard Black - not Dylan Moran...the actual crass, drunken, chain smoking misery that is...Bernard Black.


----------



## Groundskeeper

Michaela Conlin - she plays Angela on the show Bones. I rarely watch the show, but one day I found myself watching and being strangely attracted to her. I say strangely cause I had watched the show before and never felt a thing. Kinda caught me by surprise, lol.


----------



## Tweedy

tutliputli said:


> Julian Rhind Tutt. I'm in love with him as Mac in Green Wing. I wouldn't say he was unconventionally good looking but I think others probably would.


YES! There's something about him, eh?


----------



## BetaBoy90

janeane garofalo


----------



## JEmerson

Rich Sommer from Mad Men:


----------



## Tweedy

JEmerson said:


> Rich Sommer from Mad Men:


Yes!


----------



## letitrock

prudence said:


> Noel Fielding
> 
> 
> :whip
> :whip


YESSSSSSSSSSSS


LostInReverie said:


> :ditto
> 
> and Josh Gates





Stilla said:


> Hell yeah!


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

And my unconventional crush:

Sarah Silverman








hli v


----------



## firedancer

Jim Parsons from The Big Bang Theory


----------



## leonardess

Mine is still this guy:

I LOVE him.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

lonelygirl88 said:


> Joaquin Phoenix is hot- that's not unconventional



















:um


----------



## flapjacker

I guess the only celebrity crush I have is probably Anna Camp. But I wouldn't say she is unconventional.


----------



## gandalfthegrey

normally plays the nerdy girl but she is so damn hot

Alyson Hannigan










Linda Cardellini as Velma in scobby doo :eyes


----------



## Miss Meggie

firedancer said:


> Jim Parsons from The Big Bang Theory


Yes!

And *Ringo Starr*.


----------



## Lumiere

leonardess said:


> Mine is still this guy:
> 
> I LOVE him.


Me too.


----------



## SusanStorm

tutliputli said:


> Julian Rhind Tutt. I'm in love with him as Mac in Green Wing. I wouldn't say he was unconventionally good looking but I think others probably would.


Yes,I like him too


----------



## Tweedy

leonardess said:


> Mine is still this guy:
> 
> I LOVE him.


LOVE him!


----------



## cmr

Glenn Beck... V










Jim Norton. V










Aaron Weiss V


----------



## hypestyle

I'd say I have a crush on Rachel Maddow.. brainy women.. and since I'm a hetero guy, and Rachel's.. well, you can figure it out from there..


----------



## BetaBoy90

Janis Joplin, she's the definition of sexy!


----------



## trancediva88

_I have had a crush on Dr. Drew since I was a teen watching Love Line lol.. I love intelligent men_


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's not a crush, but i love this actor.


----------



## Andy43

I'm in love with bjork. She's just so beautiful to me. Maybe it's just because of how obsessed I am with her music.


----------



## feels

Jon Dore









David Thewlis









Brian Weitz









and Eugene Mirman


----------



## Belshazzar

Eleanor Friedberger of the Fiery Furnaces


----------



## BetaBoy90

Woody!!!!


----------



## feelgoodlost

gandalfthegrey said:


> normally plays the nerdy girl but she is so damn hot
> 
> Alyson Hannigan


I love her. Also, emily perkins.


----------



## Belshazzar

BetaBoy90 said:


> Woody!!!!


Definite man-crush on Mr. Allen from over here as well.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk

Abigail Harding from The Zutons


----------



## velvet1

^ I love his music (prince), so that could be why (Very underrated but very creative). If I only can go back in time and go to his awesome concerts.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I have an unconventional crush, as you've described it, but not with someone famous and what not. I call it unconventional because I know she's just way out of my league, and thousands of 'miles' away. Miles being the operative word, not kilometers.


----------



## gonewiththewind

Atm, Ke$ha. Love how carefree she always seems to be.










(It's unconventional for _me_.)


----------



## christacat

starblob said:


> Frank Woodley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carl Barron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bernard Black - not Dylan Moran...the actual crass, drunken, chain smoking misery that is...Bernard Black.


Aw I love Frank


----------



## mrbojangles

amy sedaris
i loved her on strangers with candy.


----------



## rawrguy

mrbojangles said:


> amy sedaris
> i loved her on strangers with candy.


jesus, how can she be this hot at 49?? how??! <33


----------



## Your Crazy

Russell Tovey










Why I like this guy so much I have no idea. I think I'm attracted to strange ears. Which brings me to...

Jake Sully










No clue why no one's mentioned him yet, lol.


----------



## PickleNose

hypestyle said:


> I'd say I have a crush on Rachel Maddow.. brainy women.. and since I'm a hetero guy, and Rachel's.. well, you can figure it out from there..


 Yeah. That completely confuses me. I seem to have a thing for lesbians.


----------



## letitrock

mrbojangles said:


> amy sedaris
> i loved her on strangers with candy.


wow, what a pretty picture of her
























hot
Tom Dwan


----------



## pancakepowder

ME LOVE YOU LONG TIME


----------



## mrbojangles

Why do all the girls crush on Rickman's character in Harry Potter? Where's the love for Hans Gruber?


----------



## pancakepowder

mrbojangles said:


> Why do all the girls crush on Rickman's character in Harry Potter? Where's the love for Hans Gruber?


love hans too, dat german accent 

also here is an ever more unconventional crush...










IDK WHY


----------



## Perfectionist

pancakepowder said:


> ME LOVE YOU LONG TIME


This is not an unconventional crush. His voice is delicious and he is all secretly noble and junk. What's not to love?

But unfortunately, you have no chance as he is mine and mine alone. Seriously. Mine.


----------



## pancakepowder

Perfectionist said:


> But unfortunately, you have no chance as he is mine and mine alone. Seriously. Mine.


Why would you say these things. PLEASE STOP


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Daria, I always thought she was pretty cool and interesting!
(For a cartoon character)


----------



## Arrested Development

Richard Harrow from Boardwalk Empire


----------



## General Shy Guy

Michelle Rodriguez










I'm strangely attracted to her makeup-less tom boy look. I think she looks better like that than when she gets all dressed up / made up for the red carpet.


----------



## xxLambyxx

pancakepowder said:


> ME LOVE YOU LONG TIME


Oh yeah LOVE Sna- uh, i mean Alan Rickman 

Also loving Jason Isaacs with his pimp cane and silky hair in the HP movies

And im feeling the love for Gary Oldman and David Thewlis 


----------



## atticusfinch

Mickey Rourke, post plastic surgery.

_(Don't worry - I'm judging myself.)_


----------



## TomRay




----------



## jtb3485

Alison Mosshart. She's a total bad ***!










Julia Louis-Dreyfus. I think she's insanely hot even though she's 50. Oddly enough I didn't think she was that great in her Seinfeld days. She must have the best plastic surgeon ever.


----------



## ponyo

*Harold*


----------



## letitrock

there's just something about his face that's a little off, but it's so attractive


----------



## JGreenwood

Allyson Hannigan and Laura Prepon...If somebody else could post pics I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Your Crazy

Ralph Fiennes (Lord Voldemort)










I didn't notice it until I saw Red Dragon, but he's ****ing hot!


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Allison Reynolds (TBC):


----------



## slightlyawkward

General Shy Guy said:


> Michelle Rodriguez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm strangely attracted to her makeup-less tom boy look. I think she looks better like that than when she gets all dressed up / made up for the red carpet.


She's not really unconventionally attractive even when dressed as a tomboy, though. She's still obviously attractive.


----------



## Perkins

Charlie Day. I find him terribly attractive and hilarious.










Anthony Perkins


----------



## tutliputli

Mmmmmm Ed Byrne


----------



## intheshadows

Onomatopoeia said:


> Allison Reynolds (TBC):


:agree


----------



## Glue

Senta Moses









She comes out in My So-Called Life and Beakman's World.














I think she's adorable.


----------



## strawberryjulius

Ari Up










The way she sung was just amazing. Rest in peace.


----------



## MojoCrunch

I've already mentioned it before, but Danny Trejo. He has a very distinct look to him. Would love for him to be my bodyguard.










And Sam Rockwell. Love all the characters he plays and his acting. I especially loved him as Charlie Ford (he had the hee-haw laugh and everything)


----------



## Puppuccino

Lately I've developed a ridiculously huge crush on this French actor Louis Garrel. I showed a girlfriend a pic of him and she said his he had a big nose but I don't care I still think he's quite cute and he's talented... I've got to learn french.


----------



## letitrock

MojoCrunch said:


> I've already mentioned it before, but Danny Trejo. He has a very distinct look to him. Would love for him to be my bodyguard.


yeeeeeah, hell yeah, great choice, and I don't remember seeing him mentioned here before


----------



## MojoCrunch

letitrock said:


> yeeeeeah, hell yeah, great choice, and I don't remember seeing him mentioned here before


Sweet, I'm not the only one that finds something so attractive about him! I get a lot of weird looks about it too. I mentioned him in the most beautiful face thread.

Lauri Porra. Current bassist for the band Stratovarius (whose lead singer is the hottest older dude I've ever seen). I like the way he plays bass and he's a funny dude. At the same time I always thought that he looked like one of those people that probably makes strange faces mid coitus.


----------



## BetaBoy90




----------



## AnticipatingSerendipity

*Alan Rickman*










*Charlie Kelly/Day*
I love his character in Always Sunny and the fact that he also dissaproves of knees.










*Michael Cera* How can anyone not love him!










*Jemaine Clement*


----------



## fatelogic




----------



## IcoRules

Brian Henson


----------



## General Shy Guy

The T-Mobile girl:


----------



## letitrock

I have a thing for Miranda's look in the first season of Sex and the City, I just loved her short slicked back RED, not orange hair, and her strong, almost masculine style of dressing, the long black lawyer coats, and her high waisted long black slacks that encased her long legs because she's so tall, so sexy

Also, Juliet Lewis:


----------



## kosherpiggy

I had a huge crush on Topher Grace before. He's so adorable.


----------



## Perfectionist

^oh my gaaawd me too Eric from that 70s show is SO HOTTTTTT.


----------



## Perkins

Stephen Colbert can have me any day of the week.


----------



## Snow Bunny

Matt King is kinda unconventional.


----------



## RedTulip

mrbojangles said:


> Why do all the girls crush on Rickman's character in Harry Potter? Where's the love for Hans Gruber?


I love this man's accent.


----------



## Cashew

:yes Simon Pegg


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## hypestyle

Rachel Maddow.. She's brainy and politically savvy, humorous, and sometimes wears glasses.. and yes, I know she's.. not into guys.. sigh.. 
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/rachel-maddow-msnbc-243775


----------



## ShyGuy86

TomRay said:


>


"_You've gone quite mangy, cat, but your grin's a comfort!_"
Having crushes on video game characters, FTW.

Mine's even more unconventional.


----------



## angus

Madison_Rose said:


> Ok, so lots of people fancy the conventionally beautiful, like Johhny Depp or Olivia Wilde. And yes, they're lovely. But there are lots of adorable, less conventional people to crush on - who do you fancy who's not a conventional beauty?
> 
> My unconventional crush is actor David Mitchell - I don't care if he's kinda tubby - he's got the loveliest dark eyes, and he's so funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


His eyes look almost completly black when you see him on TV.


----------



## angus

Back in 2005 I used to watch Fern Britton on TV every morning :mushy

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/fern-britton-pic-rex-features-545695191.jpg


----------



## angus

And ovcourse anyone who knows me knows who my one true love is.
http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/600full-samantha-38g.jpg

Moderators, you can't ban me for that, you can barly see any clevage.


----------



## Double Indemnity

Sean ****ing Penn


----------



## Double Indemnity

Jackson Galaxy (aka Cat Daddy) from My Cat From Hell.


----------



## Innamorata

I love David Mitchell. Apparently grumpy sarcastic chubby men do it for me.


----------



## blue the puppy

i think most of my crushes over the years have been unconventional ones.....

michael stipe
anderson cooper (HE IS SO HOT!!!)
ummm ... my ex-therapist who was like 50 years old and married :|
and the earl of wessex. for some reason he just gets me all hot n bothered!!!


----------



## Double Indemnity

blue the puppy said:


> i think most of my crushes over the years have been unconventional ones.....
> 
> michael stipe
> anderson cooper (HE IS SO HOT!!!)
> ummm ... my ex-therapist who was like 50 years old and married :|
> and the earl of wessex. for some reason he just gets me all hot n bothered!!!


Anderson Cooper is a total silver fox. Love him.


----------



## WalkingDisaster

snow bunny said:


> matt king is kinda unconventional.


super hans!


----------



## blue the puppy

Double Indemnity said:


> Anderson Cooper is a total silver fox. Love him.


:clap yay another anderson cooper fan!!










:love2


----------



## Event Horizon

Eric Burdon circa '64...weird thing for small and grungy yet dressed up guys. love the moderate sideburns on a man.


----------



## Event Horizon

Lol ^ everyone needs a super hans in their life! I kind of fancy matt king, he's handsome in a weird way.


----------



## leave me alone

Alma from F.E.A.R. :afr


----------



## circumlocuter

Both of these girls.










Daria & Jane.

90's sarcasm at its best.


----------



## blue the puppy

circumlocuter said:


> Both of these girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daria & Jane.
> 
> 90's sarcasm at its best.


ooh, i have a crush on trent lane :yes


----------



## kosherpiggy

I'm starting to develop a MASSIVE crush on Bill Gates. I find his nerdiness so adorable. :3


----------



## angus

circumlocuter said:


> Both of these girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daria & Jane.
> 
> 90's sarcasm at its best.


I couldn't imagine getting intimate with Daria :sus


----------



## MindOverMood

Rosamund Hanson


----------



## cosmicslop

David Wain of Stella/The State/Warden of Superjail. This was back in 2006. I thought he was adorable.
Steve Martin because he's objectively better than everyone.


----------



## Charmander

Matt Tuck


----------



## Gloomlight

ShyGuy86 said:


> Mine's even more unconventional.


*mass effect spoiler alert*

:boogie I totally regret not making a move on Liara in the third game but I was still in mourning over Thane...








:cry :heart

Also completely loved Garrus and Tali.... I seem to only fall for aliens in that game. lmao


----------

